# old ariens snowblower



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a old ariens snowblower dropped off Im looking for a breakdown of the auger and shaft parts on line cant find any pics.the model # 91008 the serial# 004860. any help with some picture break down would help there is parts missing trying to figure out what i need to fix. thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ariens Parts Radar*

http://partsradar53.arinet.com/scri...oginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer&partner=ARNC

I believe you left a digit out of your model number, I used 910008 and it shows a 24" snow blower


----------

